# 2013 ADGA National Show



## RMADairyGoats

Only a month and a half away ~ so excited! Anyone going? Would love to meet fellow TGS goat lovers )


----------



## emilieanne

I'm not this year, but I have a question about it.... 

Do you have to win your state fair to be able to go?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> I'm not this year, but I have a question about it....
> 
> Do you have to win your state fair to be able to go?


Nope, as long as your goats are ADGA registered you can go. Even if its the only show you do


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nope, as long as your goats are ADGA registered you can go. Even if its the only show you do


 ahhhh! 
Now way! Ok yeah ill be there within the next few years!!! 
Any one know how much money it is to enter?


----------



## Kaneel

I won't be this year, but I'm planning on going at least one year if it's closer to where I live  Good luck to all who are going!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> ahhhh!
> Now way! Ok yeah ill be there within the next few years!!!
> Any one know how much money it is to enter?


Not 100% sure but if I remember correctly its about $18. Plus you have the penning fee.


----------



## Stacykins

I may go as a spectator. I have family in the area, so I will have a couch I can bunk on. But I won't know until I get my work schedule for July, if I can go. Will try and catch the Sr. Nigerian show.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dang it , I wanna go :hair::hair::mecry::mecry:
I can't get away though  
Maybe next time  I will have to make plans to have someone take care of the farm first  Not an easy task


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Dang it , I wanna go :hair::hair::mecry::mecry:
> I can't get away though
> Maybe next time  I will have to make plans to have someone take care of the farm first  Not an easy task


It's ok tricky!! 
We can go next time!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The 2014 show is being held in Louisville, Kentucky. It was held here in 2010 and was said to be an incredible turn-out ) We plan on going.


----------



## emilieanne

Good luck RMA!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Thank you  Will you be going to Louisville?


----------



## emilieanne

You're welcome!! 

I will not:/ 
Unfortunately due to funding (mom being a realtor lol) & dad not paying child support we aren't this year but next year it's a BIG possibility that ill be going to nationals where ever it is 

Let me know how it is though!! 
So excited for you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sure hope you can make it one of these days  It's lots of fun and such a great learning experience


----------



## emilieanne

Thank you!! 

Hopefully I will soon


----------



## Trickyroo

Have fun Riley and good luck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Dang it , I wanna go :hair::hair::mecry::mecry:
> I can't get away though
> Maybe next time  I will have to make plans to have someone take care of the farm first  Not an easy task


Laura we should go to the KY one next year together lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Laura ~ You know ya'll can watch, it's livestreamed


----------



## emilieanne

No way!! 

How?!  where?! 
Oh my gosh. You just made my day RMA!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Here's the website ~ http://www.nationalshow.org/index.htm There's a button for livestreaming at the bottom


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ they have the link in the 2013 National Show website


----------



## emilieanne

I found it! Thank you guys I'm soooo excited!! 

What days are the shows? 
Also, I thought it was in Kentucky? It's saying Minnesota.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The show schedule should be up there somewher.. 

Next year is KY


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The show schedule should be up there somewher..
> 
> Next year is KY


Ahhhhh! Makes sense. 
Then I shall possibly be in Kentucky next year!(;

So RMA: I misread your post. I will most likely be in ky! Just not this years!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Awesome!  I know A LOT of people going to KY  That'll be a fun one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'd love to go, but IDK.. Need to find someone to go with lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Yes it will 

I'm excited!!!! Woohoo! 
Now, let's hope between now & then either my does place really good, or I find a really good doe I can show


----------



## Trickyroo

RMADairyGoats said:


> Laura ~ You know ya'll can watch, it's livestreamed


You better wave to me Riley


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'd love to go, but IDK.. Need to find someone to go with lol!


I have to talk one of my friends into going with me , then we'll pick you up Skyla  Yay :wahoo::wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> You better wave to me Riley


:ROFL: that would be so funny! I would crack up if I saw Riley wave! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I have to talk one of my friends into going with me , then we'll pick you up Skyla  Yay :wahoo::wahoo:


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yahooooooooooooohooooo :stars:

Riley , you need to hold up a sign that says hi to TGS 
But I want a personal wave from ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Laura!! Your too much! I would love that!! Haha!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I know we will hold a sign giving a shout out to TGS Crew


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> I know we will hold a sign giving a shout out to TGS Crew


Tricky, you crack me up 
That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Now Skyla is secretly thinking of a way to get out of going with me !
:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

RMADairyGoats said:


> Laura ~ You know ya'll can watch, it's livestreamed


Good luck! I wish I could go, but it'll have to be closer to me before I can go. Live stream??? on computer?/ I wonder if i can set something to record it?


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Trickyroo said:


> I know we will hold a sign giving a shout out to TGS Crew


:laugh::ROFL: Ok so who's going to be our TGS sponsor to cheer on our TGS contestants? Maybe we could live stream back to the fair grounds.


----------



## caprine crazy

I can't go this year, but I'm hoping to sweet talk my parents into next year!!  Skyla, you and I can go together! That'd be great if you could make it Emilieanne! I want to meet some TGS members! Laura, you need to come so you can hang with us crazies! Next year's gonna be a blast!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Now Skyla is secretly thinking of a way to get out of going with me !
> :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL:


You kidding?! I would be right along with you doing crazy stuff!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> I can't go this year, but I'm hoping to sweet talk my parents into next year!!  Skyla, you and I can go together! That'd be great if you could make it Emilieanne! I want to meet some TGS members! Laura, you need to come so you can hang with us crazies! Next year's gonna be a blast!!


Sounds good to me Kayla!  you gonna come pick me up too?  LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo

I have a feeling that Skyla is going to be the crazy one of the bunch....:shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Me? Crazy and wild? Naw! I'm a sweet innocent little thing  :angel2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We could always bring some socks!  :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We could always bring some socks!  :ROFL:


Socks? Who needs socks in July?!!?(; 
Lol I think you are gunna be the crazy one!! 
Caprine crazy: hopefully I get to hopefully you do too!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL! Me? Crazy and wild? Naw! I'm a sweet innocent little thing  :angel2:


Thats what they all say right before they get locked up , :ROFL:
I can just see trying to explain that to your parents :shrug:

As for the socks Im bringing a few extras


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Laura! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Then I'll pack some too! 

Oh yes Emile! Socks are a MUST! Hehe!


----------



## Trickyroo

emilieanne said:


> Socks? Who needs socks in July?!!?(;
> Lol I think you are gunna be the crazy one!!
> Caprine crazy: hopefully I get to hopefully you do too!!!!


Ohhhh , she doesnt know does she ? :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhhh , she doesnt know does she ? :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


No I don't know.... 
Do I wanna? Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.. Guess she doesn't..

We could show her! *evil laugh while swinging sock around in my hand*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne

Oh no. ...... Lol y'all are wack!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Oh no. ...... Lol y'all are wack!!


Yep!  gotta spice it up a bit ya know?!  lol!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yep!  gotta spice it up a bit ya know?!  lol!


Lol I guess that has to be true!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Skyla, you're the one with the "Live, Laugh, Love" profile pic. Yep, you're definitely the crazy one. I could pick you up, a little out of my way though. I know! I'll stick you on a plane to Indy, then I'd come pick you up at the airport!  I don't think I know about the sock thing either?? :curious:


----------



## emilieanne

caprine crazy said:


> Skyla, you're the one with the "Live, Laugh, Love" profile pic. Yep, you're definitely the crazy one. I could pick you up, a little out of my way though. I know! I'll stick you on a plane to Indy, then I'd come pick you up at the airport!  I don't think I know about the sock thing either?? :curious:


Sounds like we have to find out!!!  
Soooo, what is it??;P


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Kayla! That's me  

What about my goaties?!  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

We'll toss them in the back of the truck , lolol


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> We'll toss them in the back of the truck , lolol


Well what's going on with this sock business? Lol!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha Laura! 

That's hard to explain! Lol! Laura like socks  she whaps you upside the head with 'em  and her sock gun?! :shocked:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol oh my.... 

Remind me to stay clear of y'all next year!!!(; 

Just kidding of course!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You would just have to find some of our old posts about it lol!


----------



## TiffofMo

Would love to go but that's a few yrs out when the kids are older.


----------



## Trickyroo

emilieanne said:


> Lol oh my....
> 
> Remind me to stay clear of y'all next year!!!(;
> 
> Just kidding of course!!


I think you will have to read the older threads to get a better understanding of the sock issue , lolol

I couldnt think of anything else to say at the time ( strange , right ) and I just said something like You should be hit with a sock upside your head , lol
And i think it was directed at Christy at the time , i could be wrong there .
But it just stuck and now everytime its brought up and someone new reads it , they think I have a sock fetish , :ROFL:
I dont , I have a goat fetish


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I think your right Laura 

It makes me laugh about every time! Haha!!
I think I'll name my Munchie 'Socks' in honor of you lol!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol tricky, you oughta name one of your worst goat, socks... 
I think ill have to find one of these threads!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Ohh, LOL! Remind me to not p*** you off Laura. LOL! I don't want to be hit in the head with a sock!


----------



## emilieanne

The more I think about it, a sick wouldn't be sooooo bad. 
Now a butter sock.....:0


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , now I'm being labeled as a violent person and I'm really not


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Naw Laura's not violent!  she's awesome! 

Just fun to tease her a bit


----------



## emilieanne

Nah, tricky, you're not!! You're really funny though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My friend Kristina is going.....she's one of the judges! She's also judging the nationals in Wisconsin along with the spotlight sale and.such. Along with showing her own does.


----------



## caprine crazy

I was just playin' with ya Laura. You're not violent. In fact, you're far from it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Kayla


----------

